# leaking Ford transit connect



## kaysersosay (13 Mar 2006)

My van is leaking/taking in water when its raining provided its parked. There can be a large puddle of water found at the foot well on the drivers side after a heavy nights rain, a window specialist said the window was badly fitted so i got it replaced but alas it still leaks, i thinks its effecting the electrics of the car as the glow plugs have flashed on while driving and the van has cut out, it started again straight away but its worrying, the glow plugs dont seem to be working properly in the mornings either. Im fresh out of ideas, and deals have no answers, any ideas anyone??


----------



## RS2K (13 Mar 2006)

Easy. Strip down the interior of the offending door and on a dry day get someone to hose gallons of water over the van. Find the leak. Fix it. 

Might be a side window, windscreen, rubber seal.

If the puddle is a big one it shouldn't be hard to find the leak.


----------



## soy (14 Mar 2006)

I had a Focus and if parked during very heavy rain it would let water into the passenger side footwell. Brought it to dealer and they redone the windscreen seal, end of problem.


----------



## ford jedi (15 Mar 2006)

the most popular place for leaks on the connect is the roofrack grommet at the rear of the driver just behind your head it leaks down the side wall and under the drivers seat and under your feet.the cause of your glow plug light coming on is more than likey the accelarator pedal goin faulty this wil cause the car to loose power and stall but will clear straight after start up.sometimes the car will just idle and not rev up.
jonathan


----------

